# 16 years in 16 words: the sayings that sum up Merkel’s Germany



## cougr (Oct 23, 2021)

16 years in 16 words: the sayings that sum up Merkel’s Germany​Refugees, Russian sympathisers and half-dressed footballers: Germany’s forever chancellor had words for them all









16 years in 16 words: the sayings that sum up Merkel’s Germany


Refugees, Russian sympathisers and half-dressed footballers: Germany’s forever chancellor had words for them all




www.theguardian.com


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2021)

Ναι, έχει ενδιαφέρον η φωτογραφία του Σολτς να παίζει με τα σύμβολα...


----------

